# Pricing Announced For The All-new BMW 1 Series Convertible



## Wolverine989 (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm predicting that this will become a real "cult" vehicle. In about three years, I'd like to pick one up that is coming off of lease.


----------



## E30 328i '88 (Dec 12, 2007)

135i !!!!!!! TWIN TURBO!!!!! CONVERTIBLE?!?!?!?! I WOULD LOVE ONE OF THESE!!!! maybe ill get one in 20 years...if im lucky.


----------

